# Eu o vi / (eu)vi-o / vi ele



## Gamen

Buenas tardes.
¿Cuál de las siguientes colocaciones pronominales es la más frecuente en Brasil (y en Portugal)?
¿Alguna incorrecta

Eu o vi outro dia.
Vi-o outro dia.
Vi ele outro dia.
O vi outro dia.

O= o Joâo

Agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Vi ele" _JAMÁS!_


----------



## patriota

Por favor, veja *Eu ajudei ele*.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal, a segunda: '_Vi-o outro dia_'. Nenhuma das outras é comum e, de resto, '_Vi ele outro dia' _é agramatical_._


----------



## Gamen

Gracias Carfer.

En cambio, en Brasil son más comunes las siguientes formas.
*Eu o vi outro dia na praia.*
*O vi outro dia na praia.*
y
*Vi ele outro dia.* (aunque sea incorrecta es muy común)

¿Algún brasileño me lo podrá confirmar?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## patriota

Gamen, viu o _link_? O mais comum é "vi ele", mas o preconceito linguístico é grande quando pessoas diplomadas prestam atenção a isso.


----------



## Gamen

patriota said:


> Gamen, viu o _link_? O mais comum é "vi ele", mas o preconceito linguístico é grande quando pessoas diplomadas prestam atenção a isso.



Sim, o mais comum mas é a forma mais errada.


----------



## patriota

A outra página já abordou bastante os dois lados do debate. Use "eu o vi" na escrita do PB e decida o que usar na fala.


----------



## Gamen

Perfecto Patriota. Obrigado pela recomendação.


----------



## Gamen

Voltando à gramática e para fazer uma espécie de conclusão.

No Brasil.
1) Eu vi + pronome sujeito é errado, embora o mais frequente na fala. *Eu vi ele/ela/eles/elas/vocês*.

Na escrita, prefere-se:* Eu o/a/as/os vi*.

Em Portugal.
Prefere-se tanto na fala quanto na escrita: *Vi-o/-a/-os/-as.*

Alguém diria
*O/a vi?*


----------



## mexerica feliz

Gamen said:


> Alguém diria
> *O/a vi?*


 Não no Brasil.


----------



## patriota

Fernão Lopes escreveu, no século XIV:


> El-rei, sabendo isto, houve mui grande pezar, e deitou-o logo fora de sua mercê, e *degradou elle *e os filhos a dez léguas de onde que elle fosse.



Do livro _Ensino da Língua Portuguesa_, de Veraluce Lima dos Santos, coordenadora do Curso de Letras da UFM:


> No exemplo citado, tanto o pronome pessoal reto quanto o pronome pessoal oblíquo estão exercendo a função de objeto direto: _e deitou-o e_ {...} _e degradou *elle*_.
> 
> Esse uso era considerado natural, independente de ser o falante culto ou não. [...] Os gramáticos tentaram reproduzir na língua portuguesa o quadro das declinações latinas. [...] A constituição da norma-padrão foi um processo que procurou desconsiderar o uso real da língua. [...] Embora as formas excluídas continuassem a ser usadas, passaram a ser consideradas _personae non gratea_ na língua. Esse foi o caso do pronome _*ele *_como objeto direto que até hoje se faz presente na fala brasileira.


Achei outro exemplo na _Crônica Geral de Espanha de 1344_, escrita pelo filho do rei D. Dinis de Portugal:


> E el rey dom Afonsso foy empos elle e *prendeu elle* e os outros tres irmããos e cegouos logo todos quatro por aquella treiçom que cuydarõ a fazer.



Para concluir, outro trecho do livro de Veraluce:


> A gramática normativa possui o seu lugar no espaço da sala de aula, não como um sistema homogêneo e unitário, mas como uma modalidade de língua adquirida que se junta a outra modalidade -  a coloquial ou familiar, com o objetivo de o falante pode optar, "no exercício da linguagem, pela língua funcional que mais lhe convém à expressão. Resulta, portanto, da 'liberdade' de escolha que oferece uma língua histórica considerada em sua plenitude" (BECHARA, 1993, p. 17).


----------



## mexerica feliz

Gamen said:


> Na escrita, prefere-se:* Eu o/a/as/os vi*.



Pode se ver _Eu vi ele[s] _na escrita também, eu já li na revista Placar:

_Deixaram eles jogarem_  em vez de
_Deixaram-nos jogar_

e

_Vi eles entrarem _em vez de
_Vi-os entrar_


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Esse negócio de "vi ele" me lembra a brincadeira do primário com "vi ela". E pessoas pseudo-instruídas defendem o idioma mal falado e pior escrito. Lamentável. 

Vanda, vai moderar este post também?


----------



## Vanda

Será que não é possível ficar meia hora sem olhar o fórum?


----------

